# Can this 35lb mirror mount on this wall?



## tinpanalley (Jul 28, 2017)

(This is partly a plaster question, partly a masonry question but entirely about mounting a mirror over an old fireplace so if it needs to be moved to a different forum, I'll be happy to move it.)

To mount a 35lb wood framed antique mirror, I got 4" long concrete screws on recommendation from someone. They're 200lb load screws by a country called Cobra. The wall is above a non-working fireplace and has half an inch of plaster followed underneath by concrete or possibly brick (we're not sure). Looked more like concrete, not really red.

So that's about 3" of the screw that are in the concrete, 5/8" of that is only in plaster and there's about a 1/4" sticking out and kind of hovering in a slightly oversized drill hole. I don't seem to be able to post photos. I'm not gonna fill those bits because the spackle won't do anything to help hold the screw anyway. The mirror has thick plastic shielded cabling on the back fastened with D-loops to the wooden frame.

My only question really is, can I hang my mirror? Should I try to get something on the screws like washers? The cable is never gonna move, we're not likely to get any seismic activity here in Quebec City.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Mirrors should never be hung on a cable or wire. I absolutely refused to do it when I was working. The proper way is two anchors, one for each d-hook.

To answer your question I believe the 3" screw to be overkill once the mirror is static in position. If you have to use the wire I would place the wire behind a washer that can not slip past the end of the screw. A 75 or 100 pound rated picture hook would be better. The potential damage happens in the hanging and the adjusting not when it is just hanging there, hence the over rated hook.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

The one caution I would add is if you know that the mirror was built to be hung (as opposed to, say, a re-purposed pedestal mirror). You might want consider corner braces if the frame looks questionable.


----------



## tinpanalley (Jul 28, 2017)

lenaitch said:


> The one caution I would add is if you know that the mirror was built to be hung (as opposed to, say, a re-purposed pedestal mirror). You might want consider corner braces if the frame looks questionable.


It's good. I've had it hanging before with nothing more than brass nail hooks, the 45-degree angle ones. The frame to this mirror isn't going anywhere. My real concern is those gaps around the screw head and the fact that the plaster does nothing to hold them.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

tinpanalley said:


> It's good. I've had it hanging before with nothing more than brass nail hooks, the 45-degree angle ones. The frame to this mirror isn't going anywhere. My real concern is those gaps around the screw head and the fact that the plaster does nothing to hold them.


You said that about 75% of the screws are embedded in concrete - I think you're good. I like the suggestion of putting washers under the screw heads to give a little bit more surface for the wire.


----------



## tinpanalley (Jul 28, 2017)

I'm finally able to post photos. Here are those gaps I'm talking about.
Ignore the little holes below, that was an attempt to use the brass nails before realising there was concrete or brick back there.


----------

